# Site (touristique / universitaire...)



## HélèneLa

Bonjour, je suis en train de traduire un guide touristique en espagnol et j'aimerais trouver un équivalent juste du mot, tout bête, "site", dans le sens "site touristique". Quelqu'un peut-il me sauver la vie?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jolala

Hola, 
je crois que c'est : "Lugar touristico" ou "emplazamiento touristico"(mais celui la est moins utilise.
¡hasta lluego!


----------



## HélèneLa

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse rapide ! 
Je prends "lugar" pour le moment, il ne me semble pas trop mal.

A bientôt !


----------



## jidesp

Bonjour!

J'ai le même problème avec la traduction du mot "site"
contexte:
Visitez le site des Caves de l'Abbaye à  Savigny-les Beaune

Visitad el lugar de las bodegas de la Abadia en Savigny-les Beaune_

la traduction de "site" est-elle juste ou inutile?
Merci d'avance!


_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas, finalement, que cela fasse référence au paysage. 
Site correspond aussi en espagnol à "planta/instalaciones" dans le cas d'usines.

Site pourrait donc se traduire ici par "instalaciones": "visiten *las instalaciones* de las Bodegas de la ...."
Voir ici de nombreux exemples: http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aes%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGIT_es&q=visitar+%22las+instalaciones+de+las+Bodegas%22&btnG=Buscar&lr=lang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## jidesp

Merci Tina,je vais vous préciser le contexte. Il s'agit d'une cave de dégustation ,datant du XIII ème  siècle , vestige d'une abbaye .

"Visitez le site des caves de l'abbaye" :cette cave a en soi un intérêt
touristique,elle mérite d'être vue,elle témoigne de l'histoire de la ville.
Le site des caves peut être un couvent,une tour des remparts.


----------



## Tina.Irun

jidesp said:


> Merci Tina,je vais vous préciser le contexte. Il s'agit d'une cave de dégustation ,datant du XIII ème siècle , vestige d'une abbaye .
> "Visitez le site des caves de l'abbaye" :cette cave a en soi un intérêt
> touristique,elle mérite d'être vue,elle témoigne de l'histoire de la ville.
> Le site des caves peut être un couvent,une tour des remparts.


 
Bonjour:
Dans ce cas, on pourrait aussi utiliser "*el paraje* de las bodegas de ...." qui fait référence à tout ce qui entoure la cave.


----------



## chlapec

Yo optaría por no poner nada "visite las bodegas..." o utilizar un adjetivo "históricas, famosas, antiguas". Creo que estas opciones serían más comunes en un folleto turístico en español.


----------



## jidesp

Je propose pour "Visitez le site des caves de l'abbaye" 
Visite las históricas bodegas de la Abadia  

il s'agit de signaler la valeur architecturale de ces caves.
sous-entendu:vaut le déplacement!

correct?   Merci d'avance


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
La proposition de chlapec était judicieuse et je pense que " las históricas bodegas ...." nous incite à les visiter.


----------



## caris

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Salut! necesito saber cómo se traduce "site" al español. el contexto es el siguiente:

institut supérieur d'architecture intercommunale - site de mons

site quiere decir "campus"?? o cómo se traduciría?? se refiere a que está en la ciudad de Mons, no??

os agradecería que me pudierais ayudar con esto.

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes,

Miré en la definición de “*site*” en *CNTRL* y no encontré la accepción de “*site universitaire*” , lo que me sorprendió mucho, dado que se usa muy a menudo .

Creo que proviene de un calco de esta:

*7. *_TECHNOL.__Sites énergétiques_. ,,Lieux propices à l'installation de systèmes de production d'énergie`` (Lav.-Pollet 1982).

Supongo que se puede traducir por “emplazamiento”.
Mons es una cuidad del departamento del Var, y siempre lleva mayùscula en este caso.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Wynnie

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos,
¿Cuál de las dos frases les parece mejor?

El desarrollo del sitio de Eco Polo con (a través) de una gestión medioambiental.

o
​ Desarrollar el emplazamiento de Eco Polo a través de  de una gestión medioambiental

No estoy segura de cuando utilizar la palabra emplazamiento.

Contexto: Traduccion de un texto ecónomico en francés:

Aménager le site de l'Eco Pole dans une démarche de management environnemental.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Orbayu

Buenas Tardes;
Espero no liarte, pero dependiendo de qué sea exactamente ese Eco Polo, también podrías decir "la planta" (si se trata de una fábrica en funcionamiento), o "la obra" si se trata de una construcción. C'est-à-dire, si Eco-Polo c'est une usine, tu pourrais dire "la planta (de fabricación) de Eco Polo) où si c'est un chantier, "la obra (de construcción) de Eco-Polo", etc...
Lo dicho, espero no haberte liado más 
Saludos,


----------



## Wynnie

Ben, alors!
Claro que no!
Has enquecido un poco más mi vocabulario!
Gracias!


----------



## Maupassant

Nueva pregunta
Hiolos unidos​
Hola amigos, tengo verdaderas dificultades para hallar una traducción de "sites" aquí: "sites inscrits sur la liste du patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO".

El artículo pertenece a la Wikipedia http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_du_patrimoine_mondial_en_Amérique



Frase: "Les *sites* inscrits situés en Amérique sont classés par l'Unesco dans plusieurs zones géographiques".

Veo, tras documentarme en Internet, que se habla de "lista de bienes que pertenecen al Patrimonio Mundial" como traducción de "sites inscrits sur la liste du patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO".

¿Podríamos traducir "sites" en este contexto como "bienes"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*Sitio*



> *NUEVOS SITIOS EN LA LISTA DEL PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL*
> http://portal.unesco.org/es/ev.php-URL_ID=21500&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html


También se celebran reuniones de la _ Red de Gestores de los Sitios Patrimonio Mundial._
http://www.mcu.es/patrimonio/MC/PME/ConvenioCooperacion.html

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marie3933

No exactamente, ya que la UNESCO distingue entre _bienes_ (materiales e inmateriales) y _"sites_". En la mayoría de los textos, traducen por "lugares (de interés artístico e histórico)". Digo "traducen" porque los textos originales se suelen redactar en inglés o en francés. Algunas veces, pero pocas, he visto "sitios" en sus propias traducciones, pero creo que es por la influencia de las otras dos lenguas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce cas le terme le plus authentique me semble être *paraje*.
Voir ce titre de El País (elpais.com):
_La UNESCO declara Patrimonio de la Humanidad siete nuevos *parajes *naturales_.


----------



## Maupassant

Pues cualquiera de opciones propuestas vale entonces: sitio, lugar e incluso paraje.

Muchas gracias.


----------

